# Help: removing the KUI 510



## John (12/3/15)

Hey everybody. I have a little something something brewing with a KUI at the moment - jusy hoping someone could tell me how to remove the 510. I need to remove it along with all the other removeable components. Ive figured everything else out but this bit seems tricky and I dont want to break anything

Please help!


----------



## MurderDoll (12/3/15)

Flat head screwdriver on the 510 pin. On the underside use a long nose pliers to grip the pin. 
Then just lefty loosey, righty righty. 

Easy as pie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John (12/3/15)

Thank you @Zodd, much obliged


----------



## stevie g (12/3/15)

lol I think you meant righty tighty @Zodd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/3/15)

John said:


> Hey everybody. I have a little something something brewing with a KUI at the moment - jusy hoping someone could tell me how to remove the 510. I need to remove it along with all the other removeable components. Ive figured everything else out but this bit seems tricky and I dont want to break anything
> 
> Please help!



The 510 pin is held snug using a plastic grommet, it should just push right out from the bottom.



Sprint said:


> lol I think you meant righty tighty @Zodd.



There's no threading on the pin but it is super snug in there, so to save the grommet from splitting, it's best to give it a twist (left and right) to loosen as you push it out.
*Edit*: I didn't have to twist mine at all to get it out though, I pushed mine out easily with the flat edge of my tweezers.
I did manage to bugger up the grommet though but that was due to impatience and bad choice of tool for the job. Note, flat head screwdrivers are a bad choice for grommet removal lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## John (13/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> The 510 pin is held snug using a plastic grommet, it should just push right out from the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the copper anode? How to I get that off then?


----------



## DoubleD (13/3/15)

John said:


> What about the copper anode? How to I get that off then?



Anode? Not sure what that is but I'm guessing its the '510 threaded' part/thingy? 
I haven't taken that out yet but I think that would be screwed in (guessing here though), I'd take a *wide* flat head screwdriver to it and see if that works, it might have a bit of loctite on the threading to anchor it which will be a ***** to loosen but again I'm guessing here. Q20 or anti seize lubricant should help things along.




*Edit: *Google is my friend *
*Anode - The anode is a positively charged electrode. 
Cathode - The cathode is a negatively charged electrode.
The anode and cathode are defined by the flow of current. In the general sense, current refers to any movement of electrical charge.
We learn something new everyday here at ecigssa


----------



## John (13/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> Anode? Not sure what that is but I'm guessing its the '510 threaded' part/thingy?
> I haven't taken that out yet but I think that would be screwed in (guessing here though), I'd take a *wide* flat head screwdriver to it and see if that works, it might have a bit of loctite on the threading to anchor it which will be a ***** to loosen but again I'm guessing here. Q20 or anti seize lubricant should help things along.


Ok maybe im not picturing this the way it should be, in my head, the pin comes apart in two pieces after unscewing them apart- top piece coming out the top of the 510, bottom piece where the tube fits on coming out through the bottom of the 510, is that correct? 

the anode I was referring to is the little metal piece that connects the battery + to the 510, essentially the switch - if the pin comes straight out the top of the 510 then that anode should prevent it from coming out, right?

Please help me clear this up


----------



## DoubleD (13/3/15)

John said:


> Ok maybe im not picturing this the way it should be, in my head, the pin comes apart in two pieces after unscewing them apart- top piece coming out the top of the 510, bottom piece where the tube fits on coming out through the bottom of the 510, is that correct?
> 
> the anode I was referring to is the little metal piece that connects the battery + to the 510, essentially the switch - if the pin comes straight out the top of the 510 then that anode should prevent it from coming out, right?
> 
> Please help me clear this up



okay, I see the confusion,
The 'anode' slips off the 510 pin, use your tweezers to take it off. (pliers are too heavy duty for that)
The positive pin is *one piece*, push it out from the bottom and it should pop right out.
Then, all you are left with is the threaded part (aka 510) and a plastic grommet, the grommet also comes out from the top.
Now you have the 510 threaded part left and that should be screwed out with a wide flat head screwdriver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## John (13/3/15)

Thank you @DoubleD!! That worked like a charm, much obliged  I dont have a screwdriver wide enough to turn out the 510 so im just gonna leave that in for now. Shouldnt matter if it scuffs up, it'll be replaced within the next few weeks with the upgrade parts anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (13/3/15)

@DoubleD hi bro . The positive 510 pin is actually 2 piece . The bottom part unscrew so you can take the positive plate out . If you guys want I can post a picture of this.


----------



## DoubleD (13/3/15)

John said:


> Thank you @DoubleD!! That worked like a charm, much obliged  I dont have a screwdriver wide enough to turn out the 510 so im just gonna leave that in for now. Shouldnt matter if it scuffs up, it'll be replaced within the next few weeks with the upgrade parts anyway



No worries mate, glad I could help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (13/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> @DoubleD hi bro . The positive 510 pin is actually 2 piece . The bottom part unscrew so you can take the positive plate out . If you guys want I can post a picture of this.


It works identical to a reo


----------



## John (13/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> @DoubleD hi bro . The positive 510 pin is actually 2 piece . The bottom part unscrew so you can take the positive plate out . If you guys want I can post a picture of this.


You are correct bro, they do come apart - but the anode comes off without having to unscrew it. It seems like the pin is tapered. I almost had a heart attack working it out and saw a hairline across the pin, thought I snapped it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## jtgrey (13/3/15)

The positive plate thing is supposed to be screwed tightly in between the 2 pieces of the 510 pin so the connection is good and it also prevent it from moving up and down on its own

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (13/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> @DoubleD hi bro . The positive 510 pin is actually 2 piece . The bottom part unscrew so you can take the positive plate out . If you guys want I can post a picture of this.



yes please.
Weird though because my positive pin is one piece, so I would like to see a picture. 

I


----------



## John (13/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> The positive plate thing is supposed to be screwed tightly in between the 2 pieces of the 510 pin so the connection is good and it also prevent it from moving up and down on its own


I figured that it should be that way, but the diameter of the hole is bigger than the diameter of the pin at that point :-/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (13/3/15)

I think that is a problem on the kui as well . The fact that the hole in the anode was drilled to big by them and now able to move freely on the 510 pin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (13/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> The positive plate thing is supposed to be screwed tightly in between the 2 pieces of the 510 pin so the connection is good and it also prevent it from moving up and down on its own



Ahh that makes sense, Ive been using the tube to hold it in place. I'll have to take mine apart later to check it out, thanks bro 

Note: Dont own a reo.....(yet) so everything I know came from trial and error

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (13/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> I think that is a problem on the kui as well . The fact that the hole in the anode was drilled to big by them and now able to move freely on the 510 pin


Maybe they did the right think and fixed it with the upgrade

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (13/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> yes please.
> Weird though because my positive pin is one piece, so I would like to see a picture.
> 
> I


Ok give me a sec to strip mine out quickly


----------



## jtgrey (13/3/15)

Think on the upgrade parts this will be sorted . Sorry @DoubleD but I see a reo in your future ! .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (13/3/15)

John said:


> Maybe they did the right think and fixed it with the upgrade



Yoh!, I hope so. This macguyver'ing a brand new mod from out the box, just to get it to work is really annoying...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (13/3/15)

I know right, I havent even used it yet and I've already began with the mods! The paint job was kak and my OCD was kicking in hard lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (13/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> I see a reo in your future ! .



haha same sentiment here bud, Reo has been first on my wishlist below since I got the KUI working! Squonk is the way forward for me.


----------



## jtgrey (13/3/15)

Guys also notice the 510 base piece do not unscrew but is pressed fitted .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## John (13/3/15)

How did you get the base off @jtgrey?


----------



## jtgrey (13/3/15)

John said:


> I know right, I havent even used it yet and I've already began with the mods! The paint job was kak and my OCD was kicking in hard lol


@John you must get it up and running bro . The kui is no reo but I promise you it is very hard for me to taste the difference between them . The kui is not a bad mod at all . I think if the upgrade spares come it will be a killer mod , plus I am definitely standing in line to buy their up comming regulated kui.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (13/3/15)

I build a small puller for it that screws into the base and then extract it .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John (13/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> @John you must get it up and running bro . The kui is no reo but I promise you it is very hard for me to taste the difference between them . The kui is not a bad mod at all . I think if the upgrade spares come it will be a killer mod , plus I am definitely standing in line to buy their up comming regulated kui.


I have a lot of faith in this mod. And also some cool plans for modding it. This is what mine looks like at the moment (work in progress)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (13/3/15)

jtgrey said:


> I build a small puller for it that screws into the base and then extract it .


Almost like a valve lifter !


----------



## jtgrey (13/3/15)

Looks awesome !


----------



## John (13/3/15)

Thanks bro. It'll look a whole lot better after the weekend. Need to put some more elbow grease into it


----------



## jtgrey (13/3/15)

Jip I polished my one reo . Lots and lots off elbow grease !!! And some autosole aswell .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (13/3/15)

@John I see you are from debben . Close to Kathu ?


----------



## John (13/3/15)

Kathu? :-/


----------



## jtgrey (13/3/15)

Wandering if it is close to the place called Kathu ?


----------



## John (13/3/15)

I Think you're referring to Deben and Kathu in NC? If so then no, I'm halfway across the country from there. 'Debben' is just the way some of the locals pronounce 'Durban' haha.


----------



## John (13/3/15)

And yes, I had to google those places cos Ive never heard of them before

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (13/3/15)

John said:


> And yes, I had to google those places cos Ive never heard of them before



lol ok . I visit them often , but then again I visit all the places in SA often !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (14/3/15)

We'll be expecting a shout when you're in Debben again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (14/3/15)

Yes for sure . If I am in ND again will let you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/3/15)

Ya'know the positive pin 'cap' is small right?

well.....
I just dropped mine on the floor and lost it
  


Now the upgrade kit must come already...

Luckily though, I have my trusty iStick 20w and Atomic, so I'm still vaping like a boss


----------



## John (18/3/15)

Oh no! That thing is tiny. I use a torch when I drop small things - even in a well lit room, makes a big difference. Worth a shot?


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/3/15)

If its magnetic I use an old speaker magnet to "sweep" the floor.


----------



## John (18/3/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> If its magnetic I use an old speaker magnet to "sweep" the floor.


That's a great idea. The part is made of brass I think. Is that magnetic?


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/3/15)

John said:


> That's a great idea. The part is made of brass I think. Is that magnetic?


Oh brass is not very magnetic at all its slightly magnetic if you have a big enough magnet. Copper isn't magnetic and that makes up part of the alloy to make brass. Zinc the other metal in the alloy is diamagnetic so won't really stick to a magnet.

Move on the plan b


----------



## John (18/3/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Oh brass is not very magnetic at all its slightly magnetic if you have a big enough magnet. Copper isn't magnetic and that makes up part of the alloy to make brass. Zinc the other metal in the alloy is diamagnetic so won't really stick to a magnet.
> 
> Move on the plan b


That's a bummer. still a great trick though  must remember that when I lose small parts in the workshop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/3/15)

John said:


> Oh no! That thing is tiny. I use a torch when I drop small things - even in a well lit room, makes a big difference. Worth a shot?





Gazzacpt said:


> If its magnetic I use an old speaker magnet to "sweep" the floor.



Yip had a headlamp on while looking for it, still nothing 
Plus its not magnetetic so my magnets (from a HDD) wont pick it up at all. Hopefully one day it will turn up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (18/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> Yip had a headlamp on while looking for it, still nothing
> Plus its not magnet so my HHD magnets wont pick it up at all. Hopefully one day it will turn up.


Sorry bro. At least the upgraded bits are inbound according to @kimbo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (18/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> Yip had a headlamp on while looking for it, still nothing
> Plus its not magnetetic so my magnets (from a HDD) wont pick it up at all. Hopefully one day it will turn up.


@DoubleD if all goes well then i should have the upgrade kits monday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

